# Wearing Jeans to Church



## FRO-EVER 21 (Apr 30, 2006)

I was just thinking about something. The older ladies at my church don't like the fact that some of the teens and younger adults (those in thier twenties and early thirties) sometimes dress casually. The teenagers will sometimes wear jeans and sneaker and some of the younger women will wear nice sundresses and sandal while most of the males will wear khakis and polo shirts. In fact the only people who wear dressy attire on a consistent basic are the young kids and the older folks. On one hand I feel like people should come as they are. I mean I would rather see these young people in church with jeans on than on the street or out in the world not taking the God's word. But on the other hand, I feel like some of these people will go out and spend hundreds on sneakers and outfits for other special events so why not come to church looking your best. How do you feel?


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 30, 2006)

My Godsister and I went to service last night...and touched upon this very topic.

I've just always been one of those that feel you should dress somewhat appropriately for certain things, church service being one of them.  Then I thought a little more on it...just because I feel that way, that's me.  The most important thing is that they are there and receiving the word and the spirit and not what type of clothing they are wearing.

I think the Lord just wants his word and spirit to be received, I don't think he's too concerned about what garments his followers are wearing, just as long as they are following, you know?

JMO.


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 30, 2006)

I think that's more of a personal decision than one required by God. At formal events like banquets and the like, I'll dress up a bit or wear African attire (which is usually the preferred version of dressing up at my church).  When I'm going to a regular church service, I wear whatever I want--sometimes it's a skirt, but most likely it will be either casual dress pants or jeans. One of the things I looked for when searching for a church home was a casual Sunday dress code. People can come as they are. Some women dress to the nines, and most folks don't bat an eyelid, although most folks dress at best business casual.

The most important thing is not to wear something that is distracting to other worshippers, IMO, so whatever you wear should be well fitting, tasteful and err on the side of conservative.


----------



## tallygirl (Apr 30, 2006)

The church I attend is not big on dressing up in suits, and the tradition Sunday best.....most of us wear jeans - skirts or pants....Our pastor wears jeans sometimes.  I guess the point is that it's not about what you wear, but about making sure your heart is right.


----------



## EbonynIvory (Apr 30, 2006)

FRO-EVER 21 said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about something. The older ladies at my church don't like the fact that some of the teens and younger adults (those in thier twenties and early thirties) sometimes dress casually. The teenagers will sometimes wear jeans and sneaker and some of the younger women will wear nice sundresses and sandal while most of the males will wear khakis and polo shirts. In fact the only people who wear dressy attire on a consistent basic are the young kids and the older folks. On one hand I feel like people should come as they are. I mean I would rather see these young people in church with jeans on than on the street or out in the world not taking the God's word. But on the other hand, I feel like some of these people will go out and spend hundreds on sneakers and outfits for other special events so why not come to church looking your best. How do you feel?


 
I don't have a problem with the teens wearing jeans to church. I have a problem with the type of jeans they wear. The teens in our church sit on the first two rows in front of us and I don't think I should stand behind you and see your back, your bra strap (from wearing these spaghetti strap shirts that are way too tight) or these camisoles that look like they should be under your shirt, not be worn as a shirt. I also think that the jeans shouldn't look like somebody melted your body and poured you into them and ran out right at your butt crack. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Nonpareil (Apr 30, 2006)

At the church I visited today (Destiny World Church Intown) the Pastor was wearing jeans.

Go figure.


----------



## MickMick (Apr 30, 2006)

Today was one of those hard days...I woke up late.  I went to church in khaki slacks and a cardigan set.

I am there for the word and not the fashion show.


----------



## vevster (Apr 30, 2006)

*quickly popping in*  I don't like the wearing of jeans and sneakers to church.  I would never do so, that said, If that is the only way they will go, perhaps things have to change?  I still don't like it.

*popping out*


----------



## FRO-EVER 21 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you ladies for your responses, like I said I am really torn on the issue. I myself have never worn jeans to church although, I've worn nice pansuits or slacks before. I do think it gets to be quite a bit much when people are wearing Jerseys and jean shorts though.


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 30, 2006)

MickMick said:
			
		

> Today was one of those hard days...I woke up late. I went to church in khaki slacks and a cardigan set.
> 
> I am there for the word and not the fashion show.


 
Amen!! To That...


Come as you are, I'm tired of people using their clothes as an excuse not to come to church, because what if you have a job to go to after church, and you where a uniform???  You should be able to dress how you want, just don't come dressed indecently..


----------



## sky_blu (Apr 30, 2006)

I think this is the reason the younger generation gets turned off of going to church. People get so caught up with what they have on and if they'll be judged for wearing jeans instead of their commitment to God, they'd rather just not go to church. I, myself have dealt with this problem and as I got older Ive learned that the eldest will  always have opinions and I don't go to church for them but to worship God. Im sure God doesnt care if I had on a dress or jeans when I come into his house. But thats JMO.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 30, 2006)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> I think this is the reason the younger generation gets turned off of going to church. People get so caught up with what they have on and if they'll be judged for wearing jeans instead of their commitment to God, they'd rather just not go to church. I, myself have dealt with this problem and as I got older Ive learned that the eldest will  always have opinions and I don't go to church for them but to worship God. Im sure God doesnt care if I had on a dress or jeans when I come into his house. But thats JMO.



Yes, I agree. This is also true with the issue of giving.  Some would say you should give off of the net, others say the gross. I say give what's in your heart and not be concerned about the technical stuff.  Same way with your attire. You don't have to wear dress up clothes or 'church clothes' if you don't want to, as long as you are presentable and respectful, you are fine!


----------



## MeccaMedinah (May 1, 2006)

tallygirl said:
			
		

> The church I attend is not big on dressing up in suits, and the tradition Sunday best.....most of us wear jeans - skirts or pants....Our pastor wears jeans sometimes. *I guess the point is that it's not about what you wear, but about making sure your heart is right*.


 
Amen! We come as we are at my church & any of the other churches that I attend.
And like I said in a previous thread about this matter, people shouldn't be watching me they should be watching Him.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (May 1, 2006)

To me, "come as you are" means that you should not be turned away for wearing jeans or whatever for that matter, but if you have "traditional" church attire I feel you should wear it.  There is a time and a place for everything and I was raised and taught that the time and place for jeans and pants is not church.  When I was younger, I would bring classmates with me to church and they would always say "But I don't have a dress."  For me, that was a come as you are moment.  Other than that, I cannot picture myself in jeans at church.


----------



## mzcaramelicious07 (May 1, 2006)

I personally don't wear jeans to church, but don't see anything wrong with it.  If that is all that I had, then I would still be up in there praising and worshipping IN MY JEANS.  But since I do have dressy clothes, that is what I wear.  I have worn pants on occasion, but make sure they are not too tight and I usually wear a longer shirt.  Being a size 14 and curvy, I am conscious of how I dress. Also, I think some people have a problem w/ jeans not because they are jeans, but because the way some of the females wear them. The young fellas at my church wears jeans all of the time.  A female has to be conscous of her figure when wearing jeans to church, work, anywhere!  I don't think you should wear your size 6 (when u know u need a size 10!) hip hugging Applebottom jeans to church, Casual Fridays at work, etc..  Now if that is all that you have, then that is a different story.  But I think as we learn how we are supposed to carry ourselves, we should know not to wear those types of jeans in the first place or at least get them in a size where they aren't showing all of the business.  JMO


----------



## fivefoursweetie (May 1, 2006)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> Amen! We come as we are at my church & any of the other churches that I attend.
> And like I said in a previous thread about this matter, *people shouldn't be watching me they should be watching Him*.


Amen!  I agree with this, because it seems like the ones bothered by this are "others", not me or God.


----------



## firecracker (May 1, 2006)

It took me a minute to feel comfy wearing jeans on occasion to church but I like the come as you are mantra.  I think todays churches are about saving souls and changing lives not fashion.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (May 1, 2006)

*"Come as you Are" should be applied to every church not just "some". Just about every church will have its fair share of gossips, amongst true worshipper's. There's nothing wrong with wearing jeans to church, I've worn them on occasion. I think as long as they aren't ill fitted and aren't hanging off your behind its fine. *


----------



## YasmanSoBe (May 1, 2006)

Interesting thread. I actually wore jeans to church this past Sunday. But I always wear jeans on the last Sunday of the month. I dress up on other Sundays, but for me, the last Sunday is casual. I've noticed this "trend" in the church I attend - to dress down on the last Sunday. And sometimes it's not even on the last Sunday. I would say the majority of the church dresses in traditional church attire most of the time, put there are some who come in whatever they feel comfortable. My church is not a "stuffy" one, where you have folks talking about who wore what, so it doesn't bother me and I don't see others having a problem with those who chose to dress down/wear jeans. As long as you're worshipping, I could care less about what you're wearing.


----------



## EbonynIvory (May 1, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree. This is also true with the issue of giving. Some would say you should give off of the net, others say the gross. I say give what's in your heart and not be concerned about the technical stuff. Same way with your attire. You don't have to wear dress up clothes or 'church clothes' if you don't want to, *as long as you are presentable and respectful*, you are fine!


 
I agree with you.


----------



## trinigul (May 2, 2006)

I wear jeans to church also...but I really try to not make it a habit. It's a personal struggle.  I'm dragging my own big bag of sins into the church, I really don't have time to check out everybody else.  Like another poster said:  I'm there for Him.  I really don't know what that person went through to get to the church.  I went to my altar call in a teeny tiny top with my big boobs (I wouldn't do that again) BUT my main concern that day was that altar not the top I was wearing.

My personal struggle is: If you had a meeting with the president (any president or someone you hold in high esteem) wouldn't you dress to impress or put your best foot forward?  Even better - that first date.  Who are these people in comparison to God?  This is the stuff I go through while putting on the jeans.  I hope God understood that I just didn't want to get all gussied up that day.


----------



## firecracker (May 3, 2006)

trinigul said:
			
		

> My personal struggle is: If you had a meeting with the president (any president or someone you hold in high esteem) wouldn't you dress to impress or put your best foot forward? Even better - that first date. Who are these people in comparison to God? This is the stuff I go through while putting on the jeans. I hope God understood that I just didn't want to get all gussied up that day.


 
I feel your pain also when I do wear jeans to church.  I also have the same thought but then I remember that God knows I am a casual funky dresser anyways.  Out of respect for my Parents and Grandparents I generally go with the old tradition "gussied up".


----------



## Keen (May 3, 2006)

trinigul said:
			
		

> I wear jeans to church also...but I really try to not make it a habit. It's a personal struggle.  I'm dragging my own big bag of sins into the church, I really don't have time to check out everybody else.  Like another poster said:  I'm there for Him.  I really don't know what that person went through to get to the church.  I went to my altar call in a teeny tiny top with my big boobs (I wouldn't do that again) BUT my main concern that day was that altar not the top I was wearing.
> 
> My personal struggle is: If you had a meeting with the president (any president or someone you hold in high esteem) wouldn't you dress to impress or put your best foot forward?  Even better - that first date.  Who are these people in comparison to God?  This is the stuff I go through while putting on the jeans.  I hope God understood that I just didn't want to get all gussied up that day.



Well, God sees you when you are in church or not. I doubt he cares if you are wearing jeans to church. If that's what you are comfortable wearing, why not be yourself? The president does not see you all the time.

Yes you should conform yourself in a christian manner but not just in church it should be all the time.


----------



## Sweet C (May 3, 2006)

As long as you are presentable and respectful, its fine to wear jeans.  And if you are a Christian, then that should be your attire ALL the time. Now hats and doo-rags have to go (you don't wear that inside most buildings period).  Me for the most part, I personally keep it at least business casual, especially on Fridays and Sundays, since I might be called to the pulpit to do something.  However, I did role up in bible study yesterday, with a t-shirt and some jogging pants on (just exercised not too long ago), and was quite comfty.


----------



## sweetcashew (May 5, 2006)

I guess the most important thing is that they are there recieving the word and worshipping God. With that said, you'd never catch me in church wearing Jeans.
   Remember that 'Are you that girl?' thread? Dressing approapiately is what makes you that girl. 
  Even when I went to the chuch Easter concert, which was held on a Sat, I wore a cute button down the front dress and stilletho slippers. It was still fresh and young but it wasn't jeans.


----------



## MindTwister (May 5, 2006)

When I do go to church I don't mind wearing jeans and the church I attend there is this particular boy who is always wearing baggy jeans and big t-shirt; the bishop doesn't seem to mind. I believe that as long as there is no uneeded skin showing it's fine


----------



## cybra (May 5, 2006)

Well, I'm not going to lie, I didn't read all the replies so I may be repeating something that was already stated.  If so, I apologize. 

When it come to "church attire" I say, "God is not saving clothes but souls."  If someone decides to come to church in jeans, a after 5 dress, or in a formal gown, none of those things will be seen by God.  My Bible tells me that God looks at the heart.  Now if a person dresses to entice or seduce, so they have on low-rise with a deep V top, then they should fear God a bit more; I think it would be a bit disrespectful to walk up into God's home with "corner attraction" clothing on.  However, I honestly don't think it's fair to expect the young people of today to maintain traditional practices of clothing.  It reminds me of the situation in Corinth, and the ordeal Paul had to deal with.  He had to make them understand that the traditions they embraced were set for a time when they were applicable, but with the changes of times and mentality of the people, those traditions were no longer applicable and they should not feel that anyone not doing those practices were hell bound.  

So, again, we have to remember it's not the clothing we should be so concerned with but the soul.  But, we must remember we are to do all things as if we are doing them unto Christ, and that includes how we dress ourselves to go out...not just to church but anywhere.


----------



## Shimmie (May 6, 2006)

We have a 'relaxed' dress code in our church as well.  However, it can be a 'distraction' for there is always someone who crosses the line of decency and order. 

Here are some loving thoughts:  

As children we were dressed in our best for we considered church as that 'special' place to look our very best. Church was considered a special place to go and we were dressed accordingly.  

While God doesn't mind what we wear on the outside, He does look at our 'reasons' behind it.  Do we dress 'less' because we're too tired to dress our best for Him?  Yet, when it's a special date or event, we go all out from head to toe. And He is the One who provided for us to have our clothing.

Yes, it is a personal choice and no one can judge, AND Well Said -- we should be focused on the 'Word' and 'Worship' as opposed to what one is wearing. I also know that it's a challenge when coming to church straight from work (casual dress) or other reasons which may dictate our dress.

But if I can ask God for all that I do and allow Him to continue to give me more and more of His grace each day, the very least I can do is dress my best for Him too as I do for other special reasons.  

Not condemnation...just loving thoughts.  

For to Him who sits on the Throne, and unto the Lamb, unto you I gvie my best.  Forgive me for the times I don't and have given, it to others who cannot match your worth, for I have taken you for granted.


----------



## CarLiTa (May 7, 2006)

I dont go to church as often as I should but when I do go, I never wear jeans. I've worn a denim skirt before, but it was a dressy one. I go to a church that is at Barry University and most of the people there are students of the school, so they are usually dressed very casual, jeans, flip flops, etc, but I dont' think I can do that.

My mom on the other hand, dressed up to the T,it's like she has a whole wardrobe for church only. I think it's a little excessive.


----------



## Chyna Red (May 7, 2006)

I wore jeans and sneakers today to church.   Our pastor really doesn't care.  He only asks that we don't wear shorts.   A lot of folks  still  wear suits and dresses, big hats and such. I guess it all depends on the atmosphere of the church.  The  previous church that I atteneded had really pretentious people.  I always wore dresses and skirts there.  It really shouldn't matter though as you are there to hear the word and not to participate in a fashion show.


----------



## Guyaneek (May 15, 2006)

I use wearing jeans to service as needed.  If I oversleep, I will through on a pair just to get their on time.  I do see sometimes people wear things that inappropriate but I think that its a progression.  Getting them to service is the first step.
God Bless!


----------

